# any indoor near memplis



## jlfx car audio (Nov 11, 2007)

lookin for a indoor oval/onroad track near Memphis or Jackson ,TN their was one in corinth,Ms a few years back and the track in henderson(rush&son )hasnt posted a schedulel yeat. i have cought wind of a track in Little Rock, Ar if anyone has some info on it could you pass it along thanks


----------



## jlfx car audio (Nov 11, 2007)

i guess their isnt any


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Check out the MSRA cats on R/CTech here

If you don't already know them, they'll point you in the right direction...

-Sean


----------



## jlfx car audio (Nov 11, 2007)

i haver tried calling the president but i cant get ahold of them


----------

